# Разное > Коллекционирование >  нагрудный знак?

## Евгений (ZQi)

Что означает, кем носился?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Прапорщики такой носили. Специалист n-го класса.

----------


## xerf

Скоро двадцать пять лет прапорщик. Даже не помню такого значка.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вроде в 70-х такие знаки были. Приду домой - посмотрю умную книжку.

----------


## xerf

Офицеры из училищ приходили вот с этим(нижний, типа б\к)http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/dis...lbum=32&pos=11, с классом я таких не видел, потом по мере повышения квалификации - общевойсковой знак.

Если только из семидесятых годов что-то.

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Вот так сказали: знак для сверхсрочников рядового состава.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Почитал умную книжку.

Этот знак был введен в 1957 г. взамен нарукавных шевронов для военнослужащих сверхсрочной службы. На пластинке указано количество лет сверхсрочной службы.

В 70-х годах такой точно носили.

----------


## xerf

Да, носили, припоминаю. Прапора носили нарукавные шевроны, которые то отменяли, то вводили снова. Я, к слову, так ни разу на рукав ничего и не пришивал.

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

*Д.Срибный,xerf*, Спасибо за помощь!

----------

